# Wireless on a Powermac G4.



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I have a Powermac G4, and I am looking to get some sort of Wireless adapter for it. I know that it has the Airport capabilities, but is there a more cost effective wireless option, or a way I could get a wireless G adapter? (USB Maybe?)
I'm thinking something like this. 

Thanks.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Andrew,

Why not get a PCI wireless card. You can get a G for about $50-$60.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

What PCI cards are and are not compatible with Mac? How does it stack up to the Airport card?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

The USB may be a good idea, as you can easily use it with other machines; and it isn't too much more $$$ then a PCI wireless card.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> How does it stack up to the Airport card?


Both a wireless-enabled PCI card and an AirPort card use the same standard technology - 802.11b or 802.11g. The only downsider with using a 3rd-party wireless PCI card, is that you can't - to my knowledge - use the Apple-supplied AirPort software, which is so easy to use, to configure your wireless setup, unless you're using an Apple base station. If that's not the case, you'll need to use 3rd-party software on top of that.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Are there any reception diferences between a USB wifi adapter like the one Andrew menitoned above vs. a PCI unit? 

I know the PCI cards generally have a hefty antenna on them, does this improve reception?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

comprehab said:


> Are there any reception diferences between a USB wifi adapter like the one Andrew menitoned above vs. a PCI unit?
> 
> I know the PCI cards generally have a hefty antenna on them, does this improve reception?


1) Differences? No. They both still use the same WiFi standard, default technology.
2) Yes. Having an antenna does indeed improve reception and reliability of your wireless signal.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

On my beige G3 with Panther on it, I'm using a D-Link PCI card, bought for a few bucks in a PC store, and I use the cheap driver from Orangeware.
I never had any trouble with this configuration.

http://www.orangeware.com/endusers/wirelessformac.html
(There is a list of supported PCI wireless cards that work with this driver).

Hope this helps.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Any recommended brand. I have an Airport Extreme, and a Powerbook, so network configuration can be done from the Powerbook.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a D-Link and I'm happy with it, but that doesn't put me in a position to recommand you a brand, as I have never tried the other brands


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Does the D-Link come with Apple supported software?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

andrewenterprise said:


> Does the D-Link come with Apple supported software?


 No... check my previous post: I had to buy a driver from Orangeware to make it work as it's not supported out of the box by Panther. Check the Orangeware website, they explain why...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

There is a way to "trick" your machine into thinking it is an airport card. I will try and find the info. I used it on my G4 with a Dlink card.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

That would be great if you could find that, Moonsocket. Thanks!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I can't seem to find it. B ut from what I was reading most pci wireless G cards show up as an airport card. I think it was Robthegob who showed me how to do the hack tho


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for your help!


----------

